# TOXIC PLANTS!



## fastlanestridin (May 2, 2012)

My bunny took a potted plant off of its stand in the night and he ate all of the leaves off of it. I found out that it is a Madagascar Dragon Tree. He also reached a Devils Ivy plant and ate a few leaves off of it. I read that these are toxic but he isnt showing any signs. what should I do?


----------



## saidinjester (May 2, 2012)

I'm no expert, so I'd suggest calling your vet. See what they say. If he looks fine, they might not need to do anything, but you never know.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 2, 2012)

I would call the vet just in case. For the future, you will want to bunny proof toxic plants better. Buns can be very creative getting into things even if it's unsafe.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, many houseplants are toxic to rabbits. Check out pesches.com/gardenrx.reference/toxocity for more information. You might want to grow basil as a houseplant, & some other herbs/greens as well.


----------



## fastlanestridin (May 2, 2012)

I called his vet and they said just keep a eye on him. Hese 10 so I was worried tht he wouldn't be able to handle it but he has show no signs of illness(he is enthusiastically eating his pellets right now!) Lol and yes I actually grow basil, parsely, lettuce, and cilantro for gizmo and my guinea pig hudson. They love it! And especially the dandelions tht we have a abundance of! Lol I have another question, can I feed him a diet tht has no pellets involved? I doubt I could because he isn't allowed any veggies(horrible poopy but if he gets them) so all he would be eating would be oxbow hay.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 3, 2012)

No, the hay just pushes the nutrients along & doesn't have much itself.


----------



## fastlanestridin (May 3, 2012)

Ya thats what I thought so I will keep him on the 1/4 cup of pellets a day schedule


----------

